# The start of the BIG coaling tower 4 coaling tracks.



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.beta.photobucket.com/us...6141409908

Been working on this project for over 1 year in my spare time and just now really got the ball running. It stands 5 Foot tall when done. All windows are cut out for Grandt Line stuff.
1/8 material 5000 series Al, Going to be powder coated too. 

More Pics to follow this week as I get time to do some welding on it.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that's going to be really impressive! You could almost put a guest room inside it!


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Plans are making the roof section come off and have storage inside it cause it does have alot of extra space to be used. Could put the transformers for the layout inside it if wanted too.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt235/danielpeck/Coaling tower Build/DSC01273_zps8794ace3.jpg 

Updates...


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Uh-Huh! Now THAT...is a coaling tower!!! Using steel is certainly unique - you are obviously a handy metal man. It's going to be an exceptional structure! Impressive workmanship at this point. 

Cheers 
GaryGJ


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Looking building.....Made of steel......Good Idea.... I am doing the same.... 

What is the thickness of the steel you used? 

What did you use to cut the window holes? 

JJ


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By John J on 13 Apr 2013 06:36 AM 
Great Looking building.....Made of steel......Good Idea.... I am doing the same.... 

What is the thickness of the steel you used? 

What did you use to cut the window holes? 

JJ 

Not steel BUT aluminum 1/8 thick. I used a water jet table to cut out all the parts and windows. The reason for not using steel it will rust. I wanted to build a maintance free buildings, next is a warehouse and a passenger station all out of aluminum.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Inside center wall and funnels getting built now.... Working on jig for the chutes now...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You got a Aluminum Welder ? 

Kewl 

JJ


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeap 2 of them, Spool gun and tig unit...


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Had some spare time to work on the coaling tower some more.... Have more pics in Photobucket...


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Those shoots look kinda low, will passenger cars clear them? or Engine smoke stacks?


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Have you seen the salt painting technique on youtube. You can achieve amazing painted aged results on metal structures. With all the detail you are putting into this project I cannot wait to see the finished product. 

Here is a link to salt painting technique if needed. I have been following Eric for years. Painting technique is about 6 min into video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX6TEfwFW6o


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Mallet and passenger cars clear the chutes no problem.

Going to powdercoat it when I al all done welding. a texture grey that looks like concrete. I have the side building done, and redoing the coal car shed, it just did not look right.


----------

